# Jaws - My red O



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

I've had Jaws for a couple of months now, its my first experience in keeping an Oscar. Made sure I did all my homework before purchasing anything. Jaws resides in a 4ft/250l tank, filtration is around 2000l/h

First week









Currently

















Jaws loves Bloodworm, a frozen block does not last very long. Second place is frozen Brine Shrimp while locally made cichlid pellets are the staple diet

Pics weren't taken with the best of camera's


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

I think he's a pretty good lookin' o


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice oscar :thumb:

He looks like he loves the bloodworms 

Great name too 

Art


----------



## ladybev (Jun 10, 2008)

He's beautiful, lots of orange.

Bev


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Wats those other fish in there??


----------



## neilh (Apr 25, 2008)

convictkid said:


> Wats those other fish in there??


2 Tinfoil barbs
3 Silver Dollars


----------

